
Don Buchla, modular synthesizer pioneer, dies age 79 - dbattaglia
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/sep/16/don-buchla-modular-synthesizer-pioneer-dies-aged-79
======
jeffwass
This is an amazing quote, applicable to much more than modular synthesiser
hardware :

"The tendency, as Buchla once argued, was that when engineers designed
instruments, “they design from the inside out. They design the circuits, and
then they put knobs on them.” But if a designer expects to design legitimate
instruments, he has to design them from the outside in. He has to build the
outside of the instrument first. This is what the musician is going to
encounter. You cannot become obsolete if you design a legitimate instrument
from the outside in."

